# Corsair H100i RGB Pro SE Knistern und Brummen



## Hagelzuckererbse (29. Dezember 2020)

Moin, habe seit ca einer Stunde die oben genannte Aio im System. Wenn ich die Pumpe auf Silent stelle "Knistert" diese sehr. (Wohl Luftblasen) Auf Ausbalanciert und Extreme Leistung nicht. Nach ca 1 Stunde ist das Knistern weniger geworden, jedoch Brummt die Pumpe auf Silent noch relativ laut. Weiß jemand ob das mit der Zeit besser wird? Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (29. Dezember 2020)

Auf "Leise" läuft die Pumpe immer noch mit knapp 2000rpm, das kann doch nicht sein oder?


----------



## Ace (3. Januar 2021)

Ich bekomme meine SE am Mittwoch und Teste dann mal.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (3. Januar 2021)

Meine ist im umtausch


----------



## Janna (4. Januar 2021)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Auf "Leise" läuft die Pumpe immer noch mit knapp 2000rpm, das kann doch nicht sein oder?


Das tut meine auch 1855 oder so , scheint normal zu sein.

Das was du als Brummen wahrnimmst ist ggf das Surren der Pumpe. Sie tut das auf jeder der 3 Stufen nur mit verschiedenen Frequenzen je nachdem. 
Solange jedoch irgendeine Beschallung im Hintergrund läuft / die Lüfter im Gehäuse/Graka aufdrehen bekommt man das in der Regel nicht mehr mit, es sei denn man ist wirklich empfindlich gegenüber bestimmten Frequenzen. 
Richtig silent wien guter Tower Luftkühler ist so eine Pumpe in Aios nie soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (4. Januar 2021)

Naja normal waren die Geräusche definitiv nicht, hab jetzt wieder meine Kraken X53 drinne, die ist im idle unhörbar.


----------



## Ace (6. Januar 2021)

Also auf leise  1900U/min und Balance 2300U/min hör ich die Pumpe so gut wie gar nicht.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (7. Januar 2021)

Ace schrieb:


> Also auf leise  1900U/min und Balance 2300U/min hör ich die Pumpe so gut wie gar nicht.


Danke für deine Rückmeldung! Und hattest auch auch keine Knistergeräusche?


----------



## Ace (7. Januar 2021)

Nein gar nix, ich kann die Pumpe so gut wie nicht wahr nehmen, im Intensiv Modus höre ich ein leichtes Summen.
Das, was du als knistern, wahr nimmst, ist die Luft, die du in deinem System hast, die irgendwo fest hängt und nicht frei kommt, ich hätte das Gehäuse ein paar mal gedreht zur Seite, nach vorne und nach hinten kippen bis es vielleicht weggeht, sozusagen entlüften.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (7. Januar 2021)

Glaub mir ich habe das Gehäuse in alle Richtungen gedreht, die Pumpe geschüttelt usw und es hat nix geholfen. Bei Google gibts auch 10000 Leute die das selbe Problem hatten. Meine war definitiv defekt.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (15. Januar 2021)

@Ace Hab jetzt die zweite da, diese Knistert zwar nicht aber summt dafür auf leise wieder viel zu laut. Hast du deine Pumpe an CPU FAN oder PUMP FAN?
edit: Macht keinen Unterschied, ich kann nicht verstehen wie manche das als Leise empfinden...
Was ich nicht verstehe, iCue sagt die Pumpe läuft mit 1900 rpm, Hw Monitor sagt mit 3300rpm?


----------



## Ace (18. Januar 2021)

Ich habe jetzt eine H115iRGB Platinum drin und die höre ich etwas mehr wie die H100i
aber dir Drehzahl wurde bei beiden korrekt angezeigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

